# Our Website update



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

We just upgraded our site and our old website address is being held captive. 
So, here's the new one. www.fxwarehouse.net or www.makeupwithattitude.com
We'll be putting a banner on our links page shortly for Hollween Forum.

Thanks !

Thea
FX Warehouse Inc.
www.fxwarehouse.net


----------

